# Is the weather messing up anyone else's show schedule?



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

...I'm kind of annoyed.

We had 3 dressage shows scheduled for Beau in February. On 2/13, 2/20 and 2/28.

The 2/13 show was moved to 2/20 because of a blizzard that came through on 2/9. I was already committed and pre-entered to the original 2/20 show, so we were able to go to that one.

Last night I went to check ride times for the 2/28 show. Found out it's postponed because of all the snow/mud in the field they use for trailer parking.

So, we're 1-for-3 in February. And we're supposed to get another storm this coming Thursday.... I'm so over winter and ready for showing weather!!!

Rant over


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats terrible!! haha we dont even have shows in feb because its still to cold, haha our showing season usually starts in march, and thats jsut 'warm-up' shows haha

i will try to send some of our nice weather your way!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

It's annoying and not. Most of the shows going on now are in covered arenas so that's nice but I personally do not have a covered arena >.< so lol that makes it difficult to practice BUT I did get a lot of riding in the past couple of days I am not too upset yet lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Other than I can't even begin to start getting ready due to my ring being a gigantic pool of deep mud, weather's no problem whatsoever. Sarcastic enough? (heh heh) Yeah, I'm ready for spring too.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

The shows I have planned have covered arenas. Also live in california lol


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

All of the shows I had planned are in indoor arenas, too. It's just the trailer aspects that are messing things up...


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

No, but it is messing with our arena.....giant puddle in one side and in two corners. So long as it doesn't rain anymore..(yeah right har har) we'll be fine.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

So far, I've had 3 shows cancelled this spring due to cold or wet weather. UGH !!! So ready for spring.


----------

